# Can we feed the leaves from the fig tree to my Tortoise??



## bouaboua (May 2, 2017)

Are the leaves from fig tree safe??


----------



## Jeremiah briggs (May 2, 2017)

No fig leaves are not good for him http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/index.php#.WQlv4sko7qA


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 3, 2017)

The sap can be an irritant to humans eyes and skin, which is why the Tortoise Table lists them as a do not feed.

That said, if you search through the forums, you'll find that some members do feed them successfully and consider them a good source of calcium.

I imagine that's as clear as mud, just saying there are different opinions on the subject.  My Russian would not eat them so I don't have any practical experience with them.


----------



## JoesMum (May 3, 2017)

The Tortoise Table Plant Database has fig as Do Not Feed
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=180#.WQmLne7TWEc



> Not classed as toxic but the sap is severely irritant to eyes and skin and the fruit is far too high in sugar so better to avoid.



That's good enough for me. There is so much else that can be fed instead


----------



## bouaboua (May 3, 2017)

RosemaryDW said:


> The sap can be an irritant to humans eyes and skin, which is why the Tortoise Table lists them as a do not feed.
> 
> That said, if you search through the forums, you'll find that some members do feed them successfully and consider them a good source of calcium.
> 
> I imagine that's as clear as mud, just saying there are different opinions on the subject.  My Russian would not eat them so I don't have any practical experience with them.


Thank you so very much! !


----------



## bouaboua (May 3, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> The Tortoise Table Plant Database has fig as Do Not Feed
> http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=180#.WQmLne7TWEc
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. Let me go through the entire list on Tortoise table one by one.....


----------



## TangyBubbles (Apr 12, 2018)

bouaboua said:


> Are the leaves from fig tree safe??
> 
> View attachment 206391


Very Beautiful Tort You Have Tho !


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 12, 2018)

I have two fig trees - small trees with leaves and branches close to the ground - in my Aldabran tortoise yard. They never bothered either tree. I have heard that the leaves are edible, but none of my tortoises eat them. Now the figs, however, that's a whole other story! All tortoises LOVE figs!!


----------

